# Hello all , New face on the scene



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello all, Hope somebody replies to this cause i'm gonna feel like a right tit if not. I train in teddington, want to compete for the strong man comps. Any good pointers. any one any one


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey danny boy, welcome to the site.

Get reading in the different sections and make yourself at home.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

hey there and welcome


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hello


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Gregery (May 12, 2006)

hello


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

From Glen to Glen, welcome Dannyboy. I bet you don't get many people making that cr*p joke.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Danny you should look in our strength section, Chris Jenkins posts there and is one of the best strongmen in the world at his weight and especially at his age, he's only 23.

Pick Chris's brains for tips and pointers.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------

